# सामान्य मंच > वैदिक ज्योतिष जिज्ञासा >  ज्योतिष का सही अर्थ क्या है?

## Krishna

ज्योतिष का वास्तविक अर्थ और जानकारी लोगोंको बिलकुलही मालूम नही रहती। इसीलिए पहले ज्योतिष का अर्थ समझना अत्यावश्यक है। 

ज्योति और ईष इन्हीं दो शब्दोंसे ज्योतिष शब्द निर्माण हुआ है। ज्योति मतलब प्रकाश और ईष मतलब ईश्वरी संकेत. ज्योतिष का मतलब है किसी परेशानी तथा कठनाईयोंका स्पष्टीकरण करनेवाली पध्दति। 

उदाहरणार्थ सोनोग्राफी, एक्स-रे, सिटी स्कॅन से हमारे शरीर में रहनेवाली कठिनाईंया दिखाती है उसी प्रकार ज्योतिष जातक के आयुष्य में हो रही कठिनाईंयोंका निदान करता है।)

 २) जैसे बीमार होने पर डाक्टर उपाय बताते है उसी प्रकार ज्योतिषी भी उपाय सुझाते है।

----------


## Krishna

ज्योतिष शास्त्र में तीन प्रकार से उपचार किये जाते है - 

1. दैवी आराधना वा उपासना, धार्मिक विधी से 2.जप व तप से 3. रत्न-पत्थर और मंत्र । 

आजकल टी.वी. तथा विज्ञापनो द्वारा सामान्य जनता को फसाया जाता है। दुर्भाग्य यह है की सामान्य जनता इसकी शिकार हो जाती है।

 इस जगत में केवल भगवान और सच्चा गुरुही अपका भाग्य बदल सकते है। आजकल टी.वी.पर १००% भाग्य बदल देने के दावे किये जाते है जो ज्यादातर झुठेही होते है।

 ऐसे दावा करनेवाले व्यक्ती शहरों-गावों में भटकते रहते है। जिनका खुदका ठिकाना नहीं, जिनके ज्योतिष ज्ञान के बारे में हमे पता नही ऐसे लोगोपर कितना भरोसा किया जाये ये हरएक व्यक्ती कोअपनी सोच के अनुसार सोचना चाहिए।

----------


## Krishna

जिनकी दुकान एक जगह पर चलती नहीं है वही गांव-गांव भटकते फिरते है। ऐसे लोगोंको पुछना चाहिए की आपकेही भाग्य में ऐसे भटकने का योग क्यों है? क्यों के एक बार किसीसे फसाया जाने के बाद में चिल्लाने का कोई मतलब नहीं है। कुआ प्यासे के पास खुद चलकर नहीं आता है, उलटा हमेंही उनके पास जाना पडता है। बाजार से खरीदारी करते वक्त हम अपनी बुध्दी का उपयोग करके खरीदारी करते है ताकी हमें कोई फसा न सके। परंतु धार्मिक तथा ज्योतिष के विषय में अपनी बुध्दी का इस्तमाल न करते हुए लोग ज्योतिष तथा धार्मिक कांडो में फस जाते है ! हरएक ब्राम्हण या पंडित ज्योतिषी नही होता है ।

यहएक गलत फैमी है। उदाहरण अगर आपको १०० पंडीत पत्रिका देखनेवाले मिल जाय तो उनमेंसे ६० लोगोंको थोडीबहुत जानकारी होती है। ३० लोगोंको जरा ज्यादा जानकारी होती है। तथा केवल १० लोगोंको बहुत ज्यादा जानकारी होती है।मेरे अनुसार ये ६० लोग कंपाऊंडर, ३० लोग एमबीबीएस डाक्टर और बचे १० लोग एमडी या एमएस होते है ।पितल और सोना दोनो का रंग पीला ही होता है परंतु ज्ञानी को ही उन दोनों मे जो फरक है वह नजर आता है। जिन्हें हम कंपाऊंडर कहते वही लोग शादी तय करते वक्त जन्मकुंडलीमें कई तरह के दोष निकालते है जेसे मंगलीक, नाडी दोष, गुण दोष, ४,८,१२ ग्रहस्थानो में गुरुबल इत्यादी दोष निकालकर सामान्य लोगोंको परेशान करते है।

----------


## Krishna

यह सब लोग यह सब भोंदूबाजी कैसे सहेन कर जाते है यही हमारे सामने बडा प्रश्न चिन्ह है। डाक्टर की गलत इलाजों की वजहो से रोगी की जान जा सकती है उसी नियमानुसार ज्योतिष जगत का भी यही अनुभव है।इस संसार में कोई भी १००% भविष्य बता नही सकता यही पहला नियम है। जेसे सदह्रुदयी डाक्टर अनेक मरीज को बचाने के लिए जीजान लगा देता है उसी प्रकार असली ज्योतिषी अपने अनुभव, तर्क और दैवी उपासना द्वारा जातक के प्रश्न के उत्तर (उपाय़) के नजदीक जाने का प्रयत्न करता है।

----------


## Krishna

किसी की जन्मपत्री देखते वक्त मुख्य दो चीजे देखी जाती है - अ) कोई घटना घटने वाली है की नहीं यह पहले देखा जाता है। ब) अगर घटना घटने वाली है तो कब और कहा घटेगी यह देखा जाता है । आजकल हर व्यक्ति उपाय करते ही परिणाम चाहता है । एक बालक का जन्म होने में 9 माह का समय लगता है,बीज बोने के बाद फसल तैयार होने में भी समय लगता है । डाक्टर कि दी हुई दवा भी एक निश्चित समय के बाद असर करती है , इसी प्रकार ज्योतिष के उपाय भी एक समयावधी के बाद परिणाम देते है । धीरे धीरे रे मना धीरे धीरे धीरे सब होय । मेरा आप सबसे यही कहना है कि ज्योतिष के नाम पर पाखण्ड फैलाने वालों से बचे ।

----------

